# Where is ECU?



## ghquattro (Nov 1, 2006)

Can someone tell me where the ECU is located in a '06 x-trail 2.2dci. Want to have a look at it to get the numbers.

Many thanks,
George.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

As far as I can tell from fuzzzzzzzy pictures, it looks like it is in the same spot as other X-Trails... ie: behind the glove box.

UK members confirm ...

If that is the case, then you can click on my signature below to go to my cardomain page.
My last page shows how to get behind the glove box to the ECM.


----------

